# Belt squats



## Joliver (Dec 9, 2013)

I like to squat in every way possible.  I am tossing belt squats back in this week.  They help me with balance, depth, and hip drive.  

Anyone else do these?  Something better?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never done them. I've read about them in the past and now that you bring them up I would be interested in running it a few times. How would I do them without a belt squat machine?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

joliver said:


> I like to squat in every way possible.  I am tossing belt squats back in this week.  They help me with balance, depth, and hip drive.
> 
> Anyone else do these?  Something better?



Only thing I use them for is to decompress or traction the hips and lower spine/sacrum.  The one at my gym is a pain in the ass. It doesn't have the switch so you need a second person to work the pin where you load the plates. 

It's under utilized at my gym for sure. Same for the reverse hypers.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only thing I use them for is to decompress or traction the hips and lower spine/sacrum.  The one at my gym is a pain in the ass. It doesn't have the switch so you need a second person to work the pin where you load the plates.
> 
> It's under utilized at my gym for sure. Same for the reverse hypers.



I had ended up making a contraption to hang dumbbells from either the front or the back of my belt.  Hang it in the front when I prep for raw, in the back preps me for equipped.  It is another one of those exercises that teach you that you may not know squat about squat.  It teaches you to drive your hips because the weight is literally attached to your hips.

I think the only reason I use the reverse hyper is because Louie swears by them.  I don't really think I have ever gotten anything from them other than spinal decompression.


----------

